# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  IoT programmers/engineers/enthusiasts research

## Uresearch

Dear IoT programmers/engineers/enthusiasts,

As a part of the research into developing application for IoT, I am conducting a 5-minute survey on behalf of my client. If you are an Embedded / IoT developer and would like to help us learn more about problems you face while developing application for IoT, please take this survey at

http://iotify.it

As a gesture of thanks, participants would be able to receive a final report and insights about what their peers are facing, once the survey is complete.

Please note that this survey is limited to embedded developers / engineers only.

Many thanks

----------


## dclamp

Done. Good luck on your research.

----------


## Uresearch

Thanks, I hope I manage to get more answers, so if you know any developers/engineers in your social circles, I would be thankful if you share this survey.

----------


## ishitachikhalia

Done!!!

----------

